# Anyone have info on this turbo??



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

Ive searched for about 3 hours and found a little bit, the only thing i could find about IHI is that they make the turbo in the new STi (my friend has one and told me) and they use to be in the old Mazda MX6's i think.... Im just looking for the numbers i can expect with the following 

IHI RHB5 Turbocharger w/ internal wastegate. 
Gti-R manifold with a modified flange that fits the above turbo. 
Kit includes exhaust elbow, downpipe with a flex and Intercooler (12"x7"x3" core) Oil/water lines included. 
turbo has no shaft play. 

I thank you in advance :cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my girls dad had an 89 mx-6 turbo and he lets me drive it...i dunno what it puts out, but it has full boost by 3000 and pulls hard to redline...i like it, but ive driven t25's that pull harder


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

XsjadoTwin11 said:


> Ive searched for about 3 hours and found a little bit, the only thing i could find about IHI is that they make the turbo in the new STi (my friend has one and told me) and they use to be in the old Mazda MX6's i think.... Im just looking for the numbers i can expect with the following
> 
> IHI RHB5 Turbocharger w/ internal wastegate.
> Gti-R manifold with a modified flange that fits the above turbo.
> ...


They are hard to get in this country. XS Engineering used to stock them but they don't anymore. Power Enterprises sells them now but repair parts are non exsistant.

Its better to get the new GT Garretts.

Mike


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

oh.


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

XsjadoTwin11 said:


> IHI RHB5 Turbocharger w/ internal wastegate.
> Gti-R manifold with a modified flange that fits the above turbo.
> Kit includes exhaust elbow, downpipe with a flex and Intercooler (12"x7"x3" core) Oil/water lines included.
> turbo has no shaft play.


So your saying this wouldnt be agood deal for aroun 600? Im looking to come around 230-250 whp.. would that be feasable with this kit??


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

If the IHI turbo is the same one as on the older MX-6/Probe, I must say that is one supremely tiny turbo. It was dwarfed by my small T3 (Dodge Daytona,) which isn't a large turbo at all, and that says something. As for power, you're probably pushing it over 215-220 by the looks of it, and IMHO you should get the T28 that comes with the GTiR if you're getting a GTiR manifold.

However, there are other IHI RHB5 Turbos. There should be a # after VJ on the turbo IIRC. For example, a VJ11 (on MX-6) isn't particularly large, but a VJ17 can produce enough CFM for up to 350 hp, and I believe both use the RHB5 housing.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

you know, i agree with morepower2, and say go with the Garrett GT series. IHI makes turbo's for all turbo subaru's IIRC. still, get a Disco Potato (GT28RS) turbo from Garrett and get a good 300+ HP, albeit a price(about 1800 IIRC).


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

I read from other forums that the IHI RHB5 are quick spooling turbo since it is small but run out of gas at top end.


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

Ive decided to go with a T3/TE40 turbo wish me luck :thumbup:


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Dont wanna say nuttin, but, its T04E, not TE04...Goodluck :thumbup:


----------

